# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Статистика ДТП за 2011 год в Минске

## JAHolper

За 2011 год количество нарушений правил дорожного движения в Минске увеличилось на 15% по сравнению с 2010.
Водители всё меньше задумываются о собственной безопасности и безопасности окружающих.

----------


## Настя

Меня, например, удивляет другое: как получилось так, что ухудшение показателей стало достоянием гласности? Обычно показатели улучшаются с каждым годом... Наверное, всё, действительно, очень плохо...

----------


## JAHolper

Да что у нас в стране может быть хорошо? Кругом дебилы... Так вот прогреешься утром и давай с отморозками гоняться.

----------

